# Bartok Divertimento - Collectif 9



## Fredmoisan

Hi,
I'm a violinist in a Montreal based string nonet called Collectif 9.
Here is our last short video.

https://vimeo.com/collectif9/liveshort6#t=0

We record a video, we called LiveShort, every month in different place.
this time was Bartok Divertimento and we played it in an old big bank in downtown Montreal.

Please rate it and don't hesitate to comment it!

Thank you

www.collectif9.ca
https://www.facebook.com/collectif9mtl


----------



## arpeggio

*Viva La Canadienne*

Its nice to see that La Canadiennes play more that just ice hockey. Outstanding. :tiphat::clap:


----------



## Fredmoisan

Thank you Arpeggio, yes it's not always easy to compete with ice Hockey when you have a concert and they have a game the same day...


----------



## arpeggio

*Hail to the Redskins*



Fredmoisan said:


> Thank you Arpeggio, yes it's not always easy to compete with ice Hockey when you have a concert and they have a game the same day...


I live outside of Washington, DC. If our community orchestra plays a concert the day of a Washington ******* game, we are lucky if the viola section shows up.


----------



## Fredmoisan

are you a viola player?


----------



## Fredmoisan

Sorry, you are a bassoon player, didn't see it first! Ahhh the viola section...hehe


----------



## arpeggio

Actually I can only put the instrument togeather. Whether I can play it or not is subject to debate.


----------



## altiste

Congratulations on being part of such a great group. The Divertimento is one of my longtime favorites, but very interesting to hear it played as a nonet. I've actually got a Serenade for Strings that in the past has always been played by larger groups, but had been thinking recently about doing in a nonet version - I think that just convinced me!


----------

